# Texas: Senate bill bans smoking in bars, restaurants



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Senate bill bans smoking in bars, restaurants - YNN - Your News Now

Cigar bars and tobacco shops are safe.... For now.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

:smoke: :dude: :clap2: :beerchug: :cheer2: :banana: :rockon: :woohoo:


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

It wont matter at the bars I hang out at, but thats BS.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, the bars doesnt bother me, cause I really dont smoke at bars ... I pretty much keep my smoking to the shops and home.


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

.... that's the beauty of Obama-care. The federal gvt will now have a stronger case to criminalize tobacco use seeing as they will be the arbiter of health care.


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

They did this in Florida a few years ago. It's not so bad. Of course, you can still smoke on outdoor decks...and EVERYPLACE in Florida has an outdoor deck. And the weather stays warm enough to use them year round, too.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Austin itself already had a smoking ban, so all the bars downtown had outdoor smoking.


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ed, 
Was planning on going to Austin this weekend for a couple of days for fun. Any suggestions on where I can smoke my cigars. I have been to Fumee's and it was great. But anything closer to sixth st? Would be greatly appriciated. If you have time, could smoke one together.

Thanks.


----------



## TunaGod06 (Jan 6, 2010)

Nocturnus said:


> Austin itself already had a smoking ban, so all the bars downtown had outdoor smoking.


Same thing happened here.

To tell you the truth, it's nice going out with your friends and not coming home smelling like an ash tray.


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

mlbar1153 said:


> Ed,
> Was planning on going to Austin this weekend for a couple of days for fun. Any suggestions on where I can smoke my cigars. I have been to Fumee's and it was great. But anything closer to sixth st? Would be greatly appriciated. If you have time, could smoke one together.
> 
> Thanks.


My favorite place that I go to all the time is Habana House on South Congress. I think it is the best, has the best atmosphere, and best selection depending on what you like. The managers are awesome too. There is Bobalu Cigar Co. on 6th st. But i don't think you can smoke anything other than the cigars they make there.


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

bent-1 said:


> .... that's the beauty of Obama-care. The federal gvt will now have a stronger case to criminalize tobacco use seeing as they will be the arbiter of health care.


sigh...


----------

